# My ICSI Xmas Miracle!



## Megg33k

A lot of you might actually know me already... and you might already have seen this elsewhere... but I'm going to enjoy the ride this time! No crappy faint lines... No worrying about the end result... I'm just going to enjoy being pregnant! 

I'm 13dpo or 10dp3dt... and my beta was 95!!!!

I honestly didn't think my treatment had worked... but here I am! And, I know now that ANYONE can do this. I felt 100% that I would never, ever see a line like that... or a positive digi. I thought I would hurt forever. But, the way I feel tonight... There are no words! :cloud9:

P.S. Screw that nearly negative $ Tree test at the bottom... Same sample gave me the positive digi in 60 seconds... in the evening... no real holding my urine... drinking fluids all day!
 



Attached Files:







dec 20 (2).jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 194









Dec 20 (9).jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 151


----------



## Giftmum

Congrats megg , i'm so happy for you!


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

OMG OMG HUGE CONGRATS Megg. I am soooooooo happy for you guys.


----------



## Groovychick

Congratulations hun! :flower:


----------



## grandbleu

Thanks for giving us hope :happydance: What an awesome Xmas you will be having MOMMY!


----------



## sabby52

Congratulations :)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Congradulations again hun im so happy for you!


----------



## KKSARAH

Congratulations hun xx


----------



## Lollylou

Congratulations! Early Christmas present! Best of luck!


Lolly x


----------



## samzi

fab news!


----------



## mothercabbage

i have been silently stalking you!!! massive congrats to you!!!!! xx:hugs::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations xx


----------



## jacks mummy

I'm just gunna say it for the 3rd time.. Congrats it really is a christmas miracle xxx


----------



## baby05

Congratulations!


----------



## helloeveryone

Congratulation,,,,injoy being pregnant....:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Aunty E

What brilliant brilliant news! Revel in it!


----------



## kelsey111

Congrats hun xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Congratulations!!!!! 

:dance:


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations Meg! That is fantastic news! I am so happy for you! Congrats to you and Kevin! :hugs:


----------



## Missy86

Ive said it before but Congrats hun xxxxx


----------



## Scamp

I've been silently stalking you as well. Massive congrats hun :hugs: Hope you have a h&h 9 months
xxx


----------



## mushmouth

EEEEEEKKKKK Congratulations Megg!!!!!


----------



## 678star-bex

Hi Meg I remember talking to u once about cbfm i think it was. congratulations u deserve it i am so happy for u - so pleased. happy xmas and 9mths. :hugs:


----------



## Gwizz

Congrats hun!!!!!!!!!


----------



## princess_bump

wonderful news :dance: huge congratulations :D


----------



## Megg33k

I totally remember your name 678! Good luck with your Clomid next cycle! :hugs:

Thank you girls! I really appreciate it. Now to just get over the shock of not feeling ANY differently really... and the fact that I stare at the tests like they've magically appeared from some stranger who IS pregnant! I can't wrap my head around it yet!


----------



## NandO1

fab news happy and healthy pregnancy hun. xxx


----------



## edthedog

Oww big congrats Megg - I wondered how it was all going! Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## kawaiigirl

Best news ever! A big congrats to you!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Congratulations Meggs!! :yipee:

Its lovely seeing LTTC'ers get their :bfp:'s!! 

Have a healthy and happy pregnancy!! :yipee:


----------



## dreamofabean

Just spotted this here! Have already celebrate but what the hell!!! Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :) x


----------



## pink_bow

Massive congratulations hun xxx


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: Laura! I'll happily follow you around doing the same soon!


----------



## Blah11

Ah congrats hun! Wonder if it will be 1 or more?! X


----------



## Megg33k

Blah11 said:


> Ah congrats hun! Wonder if it will be 1 or more?! X

If only I knew, honey! No clue yet! I'll know after my 1st scan! LOL


----------



## MrsWez

:happydance:Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## xLaurax

Huge congratulations sweetie :) xxxxx


----------



## Capsicum

Congratulations Megg! Wonderful news. I hope you have a great pregnancy.

x x


----------



## louise1302

huge congratulations xxx


----------



## pink23

huge congratulations. cant wait til your scan xx


----------



## chele

Mahoosive congrats hun. I am so happy for you x


----------



## v2007

Congratulations sweetie, i have ready many of your posts and i am so happy for you.

:baby:

V xxx


----------



## Sweetie

I am still crying from happiness for you Megg, every time I look at those pictures or find another one of these posts from you my eyes tear up massive :hugs: and here's to a H&H 9 months!


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats! X


----------



## Megg33k

Thank you! :flower:



Sweetie said:


> I am still crying from happiness for you Megg, every time I look at those pictures or find another one of these posts from you my eyes tear up massive :hugs: and here's to a H&H 9 months!

I know we've been hit and miss on communication in the past few months, but your support has always meant the world to me. Thank you so much! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

*Congrats again babe sorry I missed this post xxxx*


----------



## doddy0402

congrats hun!!! best xmas present ever!xx


----------



## MrsPOP

Oh my WORD! Huuuugest Congratulations to you! What a glorious Christmas present!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I had my 2nd beta draw today:

13dpo @ 1:30pm = 95
15dpo @ 8:30am = 134

Doubling time = 86.65 hours

Upon review, only 60% in 48 hours is needed to be considered "normal"... I was 5 hours shy of 48 hours, and only 18 points off from 60%. I'mc calling this a success.


----------



## cole2009

Congrats


----------



## DolceBella

Congratulations Megg!!


----------



## Megg33k

Clinic says I'm "officially" pregnant now! They suspect vanishing twin maybe... but they're happy with the #'s! :yipee:


----------



## dizzy65

congrats!!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Eeeeeeek Congrats xxxx


----------



## dawny690

Yay thats a very good rise


----------



## impatient1

Congratulations!


----------



## Tegans Mama

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG

Congrats!!!!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Baby France

Congratulations!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## netty

congratulations


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!!! :dance:


----------



## LadyBee

Had to congratulate you here too! :dance::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## twiggy56

congratulations! :flower:


----------



## pollywolly123

All the best to you and your LO.
CONGRATULATIONS!!! xxxx


----------



## bambikate

congratulations xx


----------



## lucy_x

congratulations, wishing you a very H&H 9 months!
:happydance:


----------



## jwelmel

Megg darling soooo happy for u!!!!!!!!!!!!U GO GURL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MiBebe

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## babydustcass

Congrats hunny, wishing you a H&H 9months (well less now :D)


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy, healthy 9 months!


----------

